
Psychology of the Phantom Vanish Magic Trick - georgecmu
http://journal.frontiersin.org/article/10.3389/fpsyg.2016.00950/full
======
empath75
link to videos:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLnfidBe0mwswzhAjRLRLM...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLnfidBe0mwswzhAjRLRLMDrEO0zGJYi23)

